# Backhoe for B2630 (2007) Question, Will BT751 back hoe fit..



## kubota4x4 (Jan 26, 2021)

Folks
New here, Currently have a 2007 B2630 with just a loader. Kubota recommends a BH76 as the backhoe for this model. Will BT751 fit & if yes will the same subframe meant for BH76 be compatible for BT751. Any one have such experience or know a place i can check it out..online or something..Appreciate.
According to BT751 model its meant for B21 model, and am told B26 is a replacement model tractor for B21


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi kubota4x4, welcome to the tractor forum.

No. The BT751 backhoe was designed to fit a Kubota B21 tractor. 

The BH76 backhoe was designed to fit your B2630 tractor.

A good welder/mechanic can probably make the BT751 backhoe fit your tractor.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Anything can be done if you're willing to spend the money. Otherwise, these both have the same dig depth. I doubt they're interchangeable, but you could always take measurements and see if the mounts are the same.


----------



## kubota4x4 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey Thanks a ton for reply, I hav attached the pic of BH751, the marked green lines ie distance between pivots are crucial for the fit i suppose & i wonder wont they be the same. The sub frame mount anyway will be different for every model and am gonna buy from kubota ( may run to C$1500).


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Check the hydraulic flow for each model as well. You might end up in a situation where the movements are too slow because it's designed for higher pump flow.

Otherwise, make sure your measurements are precise because steel has no forgiveness. Kubota parts have surprisingly tight tolerances.


----------



## kubota4x4 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks marc, will check. Have from dealers & here research that B26 have a surprisingly very good hydraulic pressure (better than b30 models)..so i guess that should be okay.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Just be careful not to overrun the flow because the control valve on the backhoe will overheat. In the end, get the specs and make sure you’re within them.


----------

